# Zodiac Matador Bloodlines



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

He is a very famous 3x national park arabian stallion. He is very well known for numerous national get. He was a huge trotting chestnut stallion. I have known and loved a number of his babies!


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

O.O wow what a hunk! I looked up some pictures of him too! Ahhh now I really want this mare...


----------



## aureliusandoinky (Nov 28, 2013)

My trainer thinks Zodiac Matador is a god. He's her favorite sire. Not totally sure exactly why (besides the fact that he's gorgeous) because I am not a bloodlines guru. But both her horses have him in the lines. 

My horse is a Zodiac Matador grandson as well. He is sweet as can be, got his daddy Triften's look. He is the sweetest guy, very loving.

If you end up buying her, let me know how it goes!! I love hearing about Zodiac Matador babies.


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

I will! I am sure there will be tons of pictures too if I get her lol


----------

